# Which is the best food for dwarf hammies?



## Hazelwykes1952 (Apr 6, 2011)

Should I use a Dwarf Hamster Mix like ''Burgess dwarf hamster food'' ''Baephar Dwarf Hamster food'' or just use ''Harry Hamster''-but would a dwarf hamster be able to eat the larger pieces in ''Harry Hamster''?


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

Some Dwarf hamsters are known to be diabetic so sugary food, which is included in a lot of commercial hamster foods, is a massive no. I would suggest trying one of these mixes which was created by a friend who owns Dwarfs herself. She is currently making a Syrian mix too which I am eagerly waiting to buy 
I would suggest buying mix 1 if you are unsure whether you bumfluffs are diabetic or no. 
Dwarf Hamster - Basic - £1.91 : ratRations.com

Hope this helps

xx


----------

